# Deb's new house guests



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hopefully Deb will have time to post and tell you about her new house guests. Move over LBB


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh - are these the two from the OC shelter? I hope she got them!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

"Casa" del Caca? She's going to need McMansion del Caca! Can't wait to see and hear, Deb!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is she taking Two at a time now???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

can't wait to hear about her new house guests!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:Happy_Dance: can't wait to see pictures and her the story


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb asked me to go ahead and share the kids stories. Bronwyn picked up a little male and female maltese from the Orange County Animal control today. She took them to Deb's groomer and then Deb picked them up and took them home to the Casa. 
The little girl is named Sweet pea and she was brought to the A.C., by the police. She was found in a motel room after her owner had been found deceased in the room. I dont know how long the person was dead before they found him or her. Swet Pea has been in the A.C. for a month while they tried to find any family or friends. Very sad. We think she is about 12 yrs old and has a mammary tumor. She is jumping Debs gates, so has a lot of life left in her. She is a littlegirl. 
The little boy is only 3.3lbs and was a stray. Deb has named him George. He has a grade 5-6 heart murmur and VERY rotten teeth. Please keep them both in your thoughts and prayers that we can get them healthy and find a happy forever home for them both. Pics attached


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome home little guys... :wub: They look kind of sad, but they are going to be well taken care of with Deb.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: Oh to look at those poor babies breaks my heart. What a sad story about the owner dead in a motel room. Thank you Edie and Bronwyn so much for getting them out and of course, thank you Deb for being...you. :heart: We'll want to know more about your two new housemates. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Talk about team work!!! Just a couple days ago we decided to take them both. My work schedule has been very busy lately, so I told Edie
I would pull them on Saturday morning. Bless Bronwyne's heart, after talking to Edie, she told her she would pull them today. Edie asked for
my groomer's address, sent that to Browyne, and the rest is history.

Wow these two are flippin' cute. And talk about good dogs. They are awesome. Wee little George is very thin (3.2 lbs), and a bit nervous at first,
but is getting along just fine. Now little 4-pound Sweet Pea (I call her Pea Pod) is all over the place!! She is sniffing and playing with everyone,
other than LBB ~ LOL

Here's a few pics of George. Pea Pod's will be a little later.

*GEORGE AT THE GROOMER'S

[attachment=62271:GeorgeGroomers.jpg]

I AM THIN, BUT SURE FEELS GOOD TO HAVE ALL THAT MATTED HAIR OFF MY BONES.
DEB SAID SHE'LL FATTEN ME UP IN NO TIME. LBB SAID, "LOOK WHAT SHE DID TO JOANIE", THEN HE LAUGHED AND RAN FROM DEB ~ LOL

[attachment=62272:GeorgeSkinny.jpg]


LOOK AT MY FACE!!! I HAD NO IDEA I WAS SOOOO CUTE. I'M THE BEST LOOKIN' DOG AT CASA DEL CACA, IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF

[attachment=62273:Georgecute.jpg]







*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

AWWW!! Deb, your heart is as big as Texas. Give the newbies a kiss (and some more food!) from me and Bonnie.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome team work ladies!! :thumbsup:

I look forward to seeing these 2 precious little ones flourish in Debs care!!

ETA: I just realised these sweet babies are seniors ... who's taking bets that Deb will end up adopting them?? :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG I just rolled back to look at the picture of George on the O/C form. Wow what a change? I bet he'll be such a sweetie. How does a guy like that end up like a matted mess like that???? :smcry: Thanks again ladies.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Deb. I love you and your new houseguests.
xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How lucky those dogs are to have the rescue team do their utmost for them! :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 27 2010, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890827


> Aww, Deb. I love you and your new houseguests.
> xoxoxoxoxoo[/B]


I agree!!!!! The little boy already looks happier in his after photos! I can't wait to see Pea Pod/Sweet Pea's photos.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

George is precious! He looks sooooo psyched with his new life already!! Can't wait to see Sweet Pea!

Bless your heart, Deb!! You are such an angel!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you Deb for fostering these two, George looks so much happier. Lets see little sweetpea :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Deb, you're the best.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

George is so cute! What a face :wub: . He'll get some meat on those bones at Casa del Caca! I can't wait to see Sweat Pea. I'm so happy that these babies are getting another chance. Bless you all that made this possible!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We tended to favour the seniors too. We took home lots of seniors to retire in our home since we knew their chances were slim to none to get adopted. People rarely take the oldsters. Our Bitsy is only 8-9 years old,that's middle age for a Malt,and they couldn't find anyone to take her.
Good on you Deb for taking them in,you're amazing!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb:

George is such a cutie. Please give him lots of kisses and hugs from his Auntie Maggie!

Oh, and Sweetness and Tessa say throw in a few kisses and sniffs from them too!

Maggie


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, they are soooo sweet!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you to all involved in rescuing these precious babies. Can't wait to see more pictures and of hearing all about their adventures at Deb's.

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 26 2010, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890761


> Oh - are these the two from the OC shelter? I hope she got them!!!![/B]



Yep, these are the two. If not for your thread, with regards to Pebbles, we would not have been in contact with the shelter so quickly.

Another rescue was there for Pebbles, so we took these two little Angels. Gosh they are adorable little bugs. So sweet. :wub: 

This forum has meant so much to those in need. Many have come through my door, as a result of all the caring people on SM.
Also, many have had life-saving surgeries, thanks to SM's donation requests for all the doggies. And gosh, we are able to see, first hand,
the love, and transformation. 

Spread the word, folks. "Don't Buy, While Others Die". 

Pics of Pea Pod coming soon. She looks just like Tinkerbell (a former foster). She is sweet, and I'm thinkin' around 7-years-old.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2010, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890934


> QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 26 2010, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890761





> Oh - are these the two from the OC shelter? I hope she got them!!!![/B]



Yep, these are the two. If not for your thread, with regards to Pebbles, we would not have been in contact with the shelter so quickly.

Another rescue was there for Pebbles, so we took these two little Angels. Gosh they are adorable little bugs. So sweet. :wub: 

This forum has meant so much to those in need. Many have come through my door, as a result of all the caring people on SM.
Also, many have had life-saving surgeries, thanks to SM's donation requests for all the doggies. And gosh, we are able to see, first hand,
the love, and transformation. 

Spread the word, folks. *"Don't Buy, While Others Die".* 

Pics of Pea Pod coming soon. She looks just like Tinkerbell (a former foster). She is sweet, and I'm thinkin' around 7-years-old.
[/B][/QUOTE]
There's a new ad campaign with a picture of a woman with a puppy that says "Don't Shop. Adopt."

Way to go for all SM'ers involved in rescue. :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

B&B was also with her daddy when he died, :bysmilie: it took her a year to finally become safe with us. 
I first cryed when I read this and then got mad when I realized what these babies have been through. I know Deb will give them that extra love they need


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

George looks like he is cold you need to put some clothes on that baby! He would be doing this :smpullhair: to let you know only you made him bald!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet little things. Wishing them all the best, they look like they are ready to enjoy their new home.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am waiting on the Sweet Pea pic too Deb. (see toe tapping, LOL )


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh,they are so sweet and so are you Deb. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 27 2010, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890995


> George looks like he is cold you need to put some clothes on that baby! He would be doing this :smpullhair: to let you know only you made him bald!!!![/B]


LMAO ~ I knew you would come forth on this one ~ :smrofl: 

And you're right, he has no hair to pull out ~ LOL

He is wearing a sweater, and cuddling in blankets. Such a sweet little lamb chop ~ :wub: 

So, Deborah, he is soooo thin, he actually "walks" thru the slats of my metal gates. 
It's hard to fathom the extent of his "thinness", unless seeing him, holding him, in person.

My gates, are doggie gates, and that's how I confine the dogs. I have one at my stair opening,
one at kitchen opening, and one for LBB's room. This is where they are all safe, while I'm at work.

Well, no matter where I went, weeee little George was at foot. Gates were latched, but he walked 
thru them. He is terribly thin. I do remember little Ringo getting his head thru a slat, but have never
had a foster WALK thru a gate, as if it weren't there. So we are taking extra precautions, and I have the
weekend to fix this "very real danger". 

I will get pics with a sweater, just for you. He loves it, Deborah. He's so cozy, but even I can't wait for
his hair to grow back. Yep, I can't wait to post a pic, then shave it off again ~ lol 

Oh, also, I'm keeping the heat up in the house. Yes, we are one hot Casa del Caca ~ :chili: (notice the hot chili pepper dancin"?)

Lovies my dear, you are the best!! 

Deb and the Bald Bunch


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2010, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891044


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 27 2010, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890995





> George looks like he is cold you need to put some clothes on that baby! He would be doing this :smpullhair: to let you know only you made him bald!!!![/B]


LMAO ~ I knew you would come forth on this one ~ :smrofl: 

And you're right, he has no hair to pull out ~ LOL

He is wearing a sweater, and cuddling in blankets. Such a sweet little lamb chop ~ :wub: 

So, Deborah, he is soooo thin, he actually "walks" thru the slats of my metal gates. 
It's hard to fathom the extent of his "thinness", unless seeing him, holding him, in person.

My gates, are doggie gates, and that's how I confine the dogs. I have one at my stair opening,
one at kitchen opening, and one for LBB's room. This is where they are all safe, while I'm at work.

Well, no matter where I went, weeee little George was at foot. Gates were latched, but he walked 
thru them. He is terribly thin. I do remember little Ringo getting his head thru a slat, but have never
had a foster WALK thru a gate, as if it weren't there. So we are taking extra precautions, and I have the
weekend to fix this "very real danger". 

I will get pics with a sweater, just for you. He loves it, Deborah. He's so cozy, but even I can't wait for
his hair to grow back. Yep, I can't wait to post a pic, then shave it off again ~ lol 

Oh, also, I'm keeping the heat up in the house. Yes, we are one hot Casa del Caca ~ :chili: (notice the hot chili pepper dancin"?)

Lovies my dear, you are the best!! 

Deb and the Bald Bunch
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, Rain could get through the slats in my gates and my husband got clear plexiglass cut for each side and had them bore holes in them and he used screws to hold them together on each side and she can't get through the gates now. She was not that skinny but she would work and work her little body until she got through. I was scared that she would hurt herself, so we did that to protect her. I have the tall metal white gates............


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for saving those two sweeties. :heart: 

Darlene and Miley.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Great team work!!! Deb is an angel in disguise. George looks great. 

Tina


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love his first grooming pic. Great hair!!

Great job caring for these lost pups.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb - 
you are my HERO!!
Much Love to you and the crew!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww thats so sad but im glad they have found deb, they are very lucky and will be sooo well takencare off x


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are so cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

You guys are heros! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb you are the best............your heart is bigger than George!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

well, I for one can't wait to see their transformations......very exciting!! Then they'll both get the most perfect homes....makes for a great movie. :Waiting:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Still waiting and tapping toes.. Hard on me with broken feet..


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sooo glad you got them out! Poor George is so thin, it breaks my heart. They're in the best hands and will surely get healthy and fit soon! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb,

I think you must consider renaming George. He doesn't look like a George at all to me. ( Too close to Geo Bush)

I think he should be called "Casper" Because her is like Casper the ghost- able to walk right thru gates and be right behind you He has those BIG Casper the Ghost eyes and he is "White as a ghost !"

Pea Pod is a perfect name for the other little Missy.

I think they both will thrive in your care.

Hugs to you Angel Deb !


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The older I get the more emotional I am when seeing these precious wee-ones . God love and bless all of you who had a hand in getting these precious little ones out of the shelter and Deb , you, for taking them into your loving heart and home!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 1 2010, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891580


> The older I get the more emotional I am when seeing these precious wee-ones . God love and bless all of you who had a hand in getting these precious little ones out of the shelter and Deb , you, for taking them into your loving heart and home![/B]



:amen:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, Deb, you are the bomb!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Deb, you and your crew are amazing! Two more little souls rescued. So is Sweet Pea/Pea Pod 12 or 7? I read through the posts, but got confused. 

Poor skinny George! I wonder how long he was on the streets? Makes me so mad that people would turn out a little malt. :angry: These guys were born to be companions, not to run in the wild!

Give them some hugs and kisses from me and Bogie. :wub2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Mar 3 2010, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892208


> Deb, you and your crew are amazing! Two more little souls rescued. *So is Sweet Pea/Pea Pod 12 or 7? I read through the posts, but got confused.
> 
> *Poor skinny George! I wonder how long he was on the streets? Makes me so mad that people would turn out a little malt. :angry: These guys were born to be companions, not to run in the wild!
> 
> Give them some hugs and kisses from me and Bogie. :wub2:[/B]


To be honest, I'm not sure. She appears to be 7-years-old, in my eyes. We have no records on her, and the shelter based her age on her teeth, 
yet, a dog can have very bad teeth at 3-years of age. Shelter also stated she has a mammary tumor, which they are thinking why she's older, but
once again, this tumor could certainly be in a younger dog (Younger than 12) I'll know more tomorrow, after the vet visit.

Blood work will be done tomorrow, along with vet visit, and hopfully, get everything taken care of. I'm worried about them, but trust my vet, and
trust Edie, with my heart and soul.

It's all good. So my Pea-Pod, and George will go in tomorrow for their problems. I'm praying for them. They are good dogs. 

Oh, I will be posting some very special news. Yep, along with pics. It will brighten your day, for sure. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well at the Vet visit. Pea Pod and George look like sweetie pies, for sure. Mama Deb, you're the best.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

You are an angel, I cannot express that enough. Please let us know what the Vet says about these two little ones. How long do you think they will stay with you?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 4 2010, 02:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892261


> QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Mar 3 2010, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892208





> Deb, you and your crew are amazing! Two more little souls rescued. *So is Sweet Pea/Pea Pod 12 or 7? I read through the posts, but got confused.
> 
> *Poor skinny George! I wonder how long he was on the streets? Makes me so mad that people would turn out a little malt. :angry: These guys were born to be companions, not to run in the wild!
> 
> Give them some hugs and kisses from me and Bogie. :wub2:[/B]


To be honest, I'm not sure. She appears to be 7-years-old, in my eyes. We have no records on her, and the shelter based her age on her teeth, 
yet, a dog can have very bad teeth at 3-years of age. Shelter also stated she has a mammary tumor, which they are thinking why she's older, but
once again, this tumor could certainly be in a younger dog (Younger than 12) I'll know more tomorrow, after the vet visit.

Blood work will be done tomorrow, along with vet visit, and hopfully, get everything taken care of. I'm worried about them, but trust my vet, and
trust Edie, with my heart and soul.

It's all good. So my Pea-Pod, and George will go in tomorrow for their problems. I'm praying for them. They are good dogs. 

Oh, I will be posting some very special news. Yep, along with pics. It will brighten your day, for sure. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
We had a cocker at 3 that had a mamory tumour,so you're right they can get them early. We hadn't spayed her since she had a reaction to the aenesthetic during a tooth cleaning and were afraid,but the mamory tumour left us no optin but luckily there were better drugs for that,so she came through it w/ flying colours.
Can't wait to see more piccies of the new ones as they grow in love at Deb's house.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping all goes well. Special news, huh? :Waiting: Can't wait!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Waiting on the great news !


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I cannot believe that poor George is that tiny to go through your dogie gates. I'm sure he will be fatten up while in your care.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Mar 5 2010, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892665


> I cannot believe that poor George is that tiny to go through your dogie gates. I'm sure he will be fatten up while in your care.[/B]


Yep, he walks thru them, as though they are not there. Very weird to witness, I must say. I mean his entire head, legs, and body,
go right thru the slat. He doesn't even stop, to think about it, just takes a little step, and keeps on walkin' right thru.

He comes, and goes, as he pleases. He will walk thru LBB's room, when LBB is not there, and just hang out. I've caught him with
Raul and Coby, while gated in their area. 

So while not home, I keep him in the hospital/vanity area, with a comforter wrapped around the gate. Pea Pod, can jump it, so she
stays with Jops, Franks, and Joanie in the living room. Otherwise, I would rather she stay with her former cell-mate from the shelter.

Oh, Deborah, they are soooo cute. George is a heartbreaker. He's a good boy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I was interested in reading about the trick of adding plexiglass to a gate. 
And the idea must have spread, because I just found, last night, a new kind of pressure gate that is a piece of translucent plastic instead of either mesh or vertical bars. I got one for my mountaineering Maltese, Butchie. I'm keeping fingers crossed that the dogs don't just bash it in. :biggrin:

Good luck with fattening your new guy up--hopefully that is the easiest solution. :biggrin: He sounds darling!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - talk about thin as a rail  They sound great. Any pix coming soon of Pea Po?. Anxious to see her.


----------

